# Jon Hyers Visual FX News Coverage



## jonhyers (May 28, 2010)

Hello Haunters: Jon Hyers [from Minnesota], been attending Transworld/Hauntcon and others since 1999. I am continuing to massively expand my Video Projection FX. So I wanted in this thread to provide you with my 2010 and 2011 News and WEB media coverage. 

I was extremely lucky to suddenly after 12 years in business, get physically FOUND and APPROACHED by 4 News organizations. So, here are two print articles and 3 News Youtubes for you to watch. These REALLY do a good job of covering mainly my latest Projection FX and DVDs. I'll talk about those in the correct section, so here is the news:

Oh, and I believe I am free to announce, I continue to look for any web store who would list some of my DVDs for sale, with a PayPal Drop ship arrangement. I am hoping to reach 1000 web stores this year. Because the more I sell, the more new effects I can make. 

GLOBAL INTERNET NEWS STORY, 
PART 1 and 2 on Jon Hyers Visual Effects, interviewed Home at Halloween 2010











Local Image News/Talk Show Oct 2010
Jon Hyers Visual Effects, background, independent films which use these FX






Product Review Web Article - April 2011
http://www.blackgate.com/2011/04/03/goth-chick’s-crypt-notes-a-zombie-of-your-very-own/#more-19826

Print and Web Newspaper Article on Jon Hyers FX, Films, Halloween DVDs
http://www.review-news.com/main.asp?SectionID=64&SubSectionID=320&ArticleID=6225


----------

